
Ten years ago today, the first video was uploaded to YouTube - rinesh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNQXAC9IVRw
======
jkot
Love the comment in video:

 _This clip has never been publicly shown before -- until, of course, it was
publicly shown._

